# Replace Replace Bulb High Mount Brake Light? Help... 2001 sentra



## nissan_sentra_2001 (Feb 7, 2009)

My High Mount brake light burnt out and don't really know how to replace it? Can someone help? Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the trunk to see if the harness is visable...if it is, the bulb should twist and come out. If not you'll have to pull it apart from the inside of the vehicle.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Grab the 3rd brakelight assembly, push it towards the glass and then while wiggling assembly, lift upwards. Should come off...good luck!


----------

